# Only 80 entries :( now up to 104 - better :/



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear there is only 80 entries of nigerian dwarf goats in the ADGA national show!!! This is crazy since its like in nigerian heaven!!!

I dont understand at all.

I have Sweet Pea, Ziva, Sadie, Flash Point and Atlantis all signed up.

I wonder why there are so few entries :? 

It was also mentioned by Dill Farm that if the entry numbers go below 150 2 years in a row then they will pull nigerians from the national show! What a bummer.

Anyway entries close tonight. So if you were thinking of coming and want to enter a few goats now is your time!! Its so easy to do online.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

Im thinking Economy!

I would totally go if it was closer or if someone would give me a free ride there lol

ADGA nationals announced this on the facebook page earlier today!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

 I got the news...such a bummer. I would love to go if I were closer.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

Well that really stinks! But I do agree it must be because of the economy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I think it is alot to do with economy, but also that alot had kids born very early and does are going stale. I know I had a couple kid in early March, and end of June felt they were to stale to compete in a local show .... let alone at nationals. ... but that is just a thought to.

It sucks - is this year one or year 2 that might be under?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

This is would be the first year we would be under. Last year there were 190 animals. If I had more money, more time and more of me in general I would have entered more. :laugh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

Yah - thank goodness - cause next year it is in Colorado and I really REALLY want to take mine next year


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

Hopefully the numbers will go back up next year.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

THE 2011 ADGA NATIONAL SHOW ENTRY DEADLINE HAS BEEN EXTENDED TO 5:00 PM EDT TUESDAY, JULY 12, 2011.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I was just about to post that -- seems we all are keeping up with this closely. Thanks Kylee


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I had to call adga to ask a question on something else today, and I asked about the Nationals registration -

They have extended the online registration through at least today - but I have seen it come across somewhere that they have posted a cut off time of 5pm Tuesday - YAH!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I wish I could go. I have a few I would love to enter. Darn!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Only 80 entries *



StaceyRoop said:


> I was just about to post that -- seems we all are keeping up with this closely. Thanks Kylee


No problem. :wink: :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only 80 entries *



kelebek said:


> I had to call adga to ask a question on something else today, and I asked about the Nationals registration -
> 
> They have extended the online registration through at least today - but I have seen it come across somewhere that they have posted a cut off time of 5pm Tuesday - YAH!


you are coming out anyway -- why not ship a few with you


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

Lisa and I will be there for the ND show days and could help walk animals. Although we may need hands on tips for setting up. Let us know! LOL


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I'm forward thinking here because I'm a fit-throwing West Coast breeder w/NO WHERE to go!!.... I'm completely miffed at the fact that Colorado is consider "WEST" - what?!?! And I am amazed that there are SO MANY *great* farms out there toward the east coast, and numbers are LOW?!?!? I would be beyond elated for the chance to drive 24 hrs in any direction and reach a National show!!

_*Run, East Coast people, RUN...utilize the ADGA Nationals that are right there in your area!! Really!! *_

Don't the East Coast goatie people understand how LUCKY you are???? Us on the West Coast aren't going to have a National show for I don't know how long!! HORRID!! And why anyone would think Colorado is far enough West to 'play fair' I DO NOT know! If anyone looked at a map of the USA, it's plain enough to me that Colorado is pretty much the bullseye of the US, so why is that supposed to satisfy West Coast ADGA people?? 
*We're feeling VERY LEFT OUT over here!*

_*Run, East Coast people, RUN...utilize the ADGA Nationals that are right there in your area!! Really!! *_


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I know many would love to go and are not far from nationals...however, some were saying the costs are just to high. Someone estimated when all is said and done it'd take about $1000-3000+ for entry fees, pens, hotels, food, gas, etc. per entrant. That's just not doable for many. Especially being away from home for that long with the other goats, animals, and/or kids.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I DEFINITELY understand the $$$ and there DEFINITELY needs to be some changes to the system to make it work better for owners/breeders... but gosh, I'd LOVE to be able to go!! And my goodness, I wish they would continue to move across the US each year like I've known them to in the past! Can't remember where I heard it, but I'm told that Colorado is as far west as they're coming in the near future! Which is absolutely ridiculous for us West Coast people! :hair:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I think that stinks. I would enter just to increase the numbers but I am still waiting on lab results. :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only 80 entries *



StaceyRoop said:


> kelebek said:
> 
> 
> > I had to call adga to ask a question on something else today, and I asked about the Nationals registration -
> ...


Oh yah - I am coming - and if I had the funds I so would - but unfortunately I am entirely tapped :-(


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

The other issue with the east coast is the politics and attitudes. A lot of breeders aren't entering just based on that. It's sad really that we all can't just get along. We all breed goats, but hardly anyone can get along. It's the nationals for crying out loud! People need to grow up, enter and support their breed.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

At this time I only have one goat with "clean" ADGA registration. Two that are registered but I can't seem to get the certificates and the rest are AGS.

Even if the 3 were all set for me to enter I couldn't go to Springfield for the entire time that was necessary.

So we are just going up to watch Tuesday through Thursday.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

That seems like alot of entries compared to the shows here. Sometimes we don't even have 11 SR doe entries.  Well good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

I had no idea that there were issues amongst breeders *AT* the Nationals like that! That's terrible to hear... very heartbreaking...

I'm a lover, not a fighter... I love to get along with everyone and I truly believe there is something good in everyone & there is something beneficial to learn from everyone (i.e. something that can be learned, better understood, learned how NOT to do, ... there's always SOMETHING I can find beneficial.)

We only have ADGA shows here, and so far in 4 years of showing, every one of the Nigerian breeders I have met has been wonderful. Yes, some were a little 'distant' at first...but once you walk up, pay them a compliment & introduce yourself...they are really nice people. I think we all like to be acknowledged for our hard work .

That's just too bad about negativity at the Nationals...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

its not AT nationals is just the attitude of the people IN New England


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Only 80 entries *

Well it could be at nationals since it is in NE. lol But I'm pretty sure thats why a fair amount of breeders didn't enter. I know it's what made me hesitate. And it's what has made me stop going to NE shows.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well its up to 104 - better but not great. Thanks to anyone who entered because asked


----------

